

Ask HN: What are your coding vices? - logn

What gets you through the day at work?  Does it enhance your ability to perform?  E.g., coffee.  Or more exotic chemicals.  Foods?  I'm curious.
======
RutZap
Music is very important to me... a lot of genres.. depending on the kind of
work I need to do: if I am building something complex which requires a lot of
concentration I go for ambient music or even classical. If, on the other hand,
I have to write something not very complex but tedious and repetitive, i go
for tedious and repetitive music, goa trance, dubstep or dnb. Spotify is
great: I've got some playlists especially done for different types of
programming (web apps, max concentration, repetitive & tedious code, chilled
down etc...)

But when it comes to other vices... heavy smoking, "full-fat" Coke and coffee
keep me happy :) I will probably not be able to keep it up like this for
long... I guess I should grow up and quit.. but that's another story

~~~
thoughtpalette
Do you mind sharing your spotify name? I'd like to check out some of your
playlists.

------
brianwillis
Diet Coke is the sweet nectar of the Gods and has gotten me through many an
afternoon.

I often wonder how much of the success that our industry has had can be
attributed to caffeine.

------
jcr
I really don't wish to seem like a snarky wise-ass, but for me, coding is a
vice. Getting into the code is a very addictive rush, and time just somehow
passes unnoticed.

------
mrlyc
The middle of the afternoon is the worst time for me. I wake myself up with an
apple or some celery and a quick walk around the block.

------
maheshguruswamy
A big production issue...that is my vice. Nothing like a nice high severity
issue to get the brain cells going.

------
subsection1h
Coding vices? Here's mine:

Premature optimization is the root of all fun!

------
benologist
Coffee, diet coke and music. I miss smoking.

~~~
logn
Yeah, music is very important to my concentration. I like Pandora a lot. Plus
it provides nice micro-breaks when you can rate songs or create a new station.
I like it so much for concentrating that the ad interruptions took me out of
the zone so I paid for Pandora One. </end pandora promo> :)

